# Emulate3Buttons Not Working

## SDNick484

I'm not sure what's causing it, but my Emulate3Buttons function isn't working for my laptops mouse (worked fine for ages, and I don't recall making any changes that should effect it).  HAL was recently updated, so perhaps that's what's causing it

My current Xorg.0.log is below:

```
(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "ImPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: always reports core events

(**) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 100

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 9

(**) Mouse1: Sensitivity: 1

(II) evaluating device (Mouse1)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Found 5 mouse buttons

(II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Configured 4 mouse buttons.

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint" (type: MOUSE)

(**) PS/2 Mouse: always reports core events

(II) PS/2 Mouse: Found 2 relative axes.

(II) PS/2 Mouse: Configuring as pointer.

(II) PS/2 Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) PS/2 Mouse: Configured 4 mouse buttons.

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "PS/2 Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(**) PS/2 Mouse: 2 valuators.

(**) PS/2 Mouse: Configuring in Absolute mode.

(**) PS/2 Mouse: Registering 4 buttons.

(II) PS/2 Mouse: Init

(II) PS/2 Mouse: On

```

Below is an old Xorg.0.log:

```
(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "ImPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 9

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

```

I don't know how old that log is, but I presume the XINPUT & PS/2 sections are related to my issue.  I've already tried restarting X after re-emerging xf86-input-mouse to no avail.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.[/code][/quote]

----------

## theMerge

Out of curiosity are you using the synaptics driver?  If so do you have more than one input device sections in your xorg.conf for mice?

----------

## SDNick484

At the time of my original post, I only had the one mouse entry in my Xorg.conf (nothing for synaptics, I'm coming from a Thinkpad and am a trackpoint junkie).  My mouse section looked like this:

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "100"

EndSection

I tried adding a Synaptics section to no avail.  Looking at my recently updated packages, I believe my issue relates to xf86-input-evdev-1.2.0

Using my current xorg.conf (with both the Synaptics section and the Mouse1 section), below is a log using xf86-input-evdev-1.2.0:

```

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Mouse1: always reports core events

(EE) Mouse1: cannot load bits

(EE) PreInit returned NULL for "Mouse1"

(II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Found 5 mouse buttons

(II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Configured 4 mouse buttons.

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint" (type: MOUSE)

(**) PS/2 Mouse: always reports core events

(II) PS/2 Mouse: Found 2 relative axes.

(II) PS/2 Mouse: Configuring as pointer.

(II) PS/2 Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) PS/2 Mouse: Configured 4 mouse buttons.

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "PS/2 Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(**) PS/2 Mouse: 2 valuators.

(**) PS/2 Mouse: Configuring in Absolute mode.

(**) PS/2 Mouse: Registering 4 buttons.

(II) PS/2 Mouse: Init

(II) PS/2 Mouse: On

```

Now using xf86-input-1.1.5 with the same xorg.conf, I get:

```
(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "ImPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: always reports core events

(**) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 100

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 9

(**) Mouse1: Sensitivity: 1

(II) evaluating device (Mouse1)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

```

Unfortunately X is crashing with xf86-input-evdev-1.1.5 emerged (I probably need to remerge HAL or xorg-server).

----------

## SDNick484

Okay, after remerging HAL & xorg-server, I can get X running with xf86-input-evdev and my mouse issue has gone away as I suspected.  To be clear, I had to: 

emerge =xf86-input-evdev-1.1.5-r2 =hal-0.5.9.1-r3 && emerge xorg-server 

Previously I was using x85-input-evdev-1.2.0 and hal-0.5.10, just downgrading those files failed.

While this resolves my immediate issue, this doesn't really solve the problem.  I filed  Gentoo Bug 204857 to track this issue.

----------

